# Help! Need some life advice.



## Dark Angel (Jul 3, 2015)

Alright so I'm 23 and just graduated college. No job, no income, and I'm trying hard to make things in life workout to my benefit. My parents have been deprecated my whole life...yada yada yada. Anyways my dad has neglected me throughout my childhood, taking all different kinds of drugs. From pot to meth, he's done them all. I unfortunately have to stay with him now after graduating college. He won't just leave me the fuck alone. Everyday he tells me what a loser and a piece of shit I am. Literally today he told me, in front of his friends, that I don't work hard and how worthless I am. Gosh damnit man I just can't take him anymore! Through all the abuse and neglect, I'm about to just say fuck it! Pack a bag and move away. Somewhere where I will be happy. Who knows maybe muscle beach lol? Idk y'all, please help and give me some advice. I'm not tryin to be a Debbie downer or anything but my god...


----------



## Lavey (Jul 3, 2015)

He obviously has no respect or love for you & this has happened your whole life. Let that piece of shit do his drugs & talk down about his own son. Get any job so you can move out - stay with family or friends.
That man does not deserve the title of being called dad.

Do what ever it takes to move on and live happy & free.

Before you move out Id knock that POS on his ass in front of his drug buddies. I wish you the best brother! If I can do any thing to help just ask.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jul 3, 2015)

Lavey said:


> He obviously has no respect or love for you & this has happened your whole life. Let that piece of shit do his drugs & talk down about his own son. Get any job so you can move out - stay with family or friends.
> That man does not deserve the title of being called dad.
> 
> Do what ever it takes to move on and live happy & free.
> ...



Thank you Lavey!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow brother,  what a horrible situation.  I hate to say it,  but I would separate yourself from him.  Seems clear he is jealous you have made something for yourself while he while he remains a shell of a human being.  Normal parents do not treat their flesh an blood like that.  You'd be better off living in your car than having that kind of influence in you life.  Are there any friends or family members you could go to? In the meantime let the board be your family,  we're all ears.  Lots of good bros here will to help you through times like this so you don't have to do it alone.  Stay strong brother,  you have a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## Lavey (Jul 3, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Wow brother,  what a horrible situation.  I hate to say it,  but I would separate yourself from him.  Seems clear he is jealous you have made something for yourself while he while he remains a shell of a human being.  Normal parents do not treat their flesh an blood like that.  You'd be better off living in your car than having that kind of influence in you life.  Are there any friends or family members you could go to? In the meantime let the board be your family,  we're all ears.  Lots of good bros here will to help you through times like this so you don't have to do it alone.  Stay strong brother,  you have a good head on your shoulders.



Magnus you forgot to tell him to knock out that meth pos! Your too kind:naughty1:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 3, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Magnus you forgot to tell him to knock out that meth pos! Your too kind:naughty1:



What,  and knock out his last tooth?!?! Now that's just mean!


----------



## psych (Jul 3, 2015)

There are  male exclusive shelters that take males in from abusive homes/relationships.  As much as fem-Nazis hate the idea they are really needed in our society. You may want to try and find one in your area. Some are homeless shelters, some are half way houses, some are even rehab places.  But they are safe places for young men to go to. I work in the medical psych field and I can vouch that alot of young guys have been saved by finding out reach shelters like this.  But please understand this one thing. THIS IS NOT AN ATTACK. But there is a difference between a dad that is being a fuckin dick and a dad/spouse/partner that is actively abusing you. Mental abuse among males is often over looked. 

As for a job take up bouncing. I did/do it part time and you can always make a quick buck. I'm guessing you "lift bro" so you should be ok.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 3, 2015)

Dark Angel. Do whatever it takes and get out of there. Once you get away from that negativity you'll start to see how good life can be. I know I've been there. I ran away from home and joined the military. My dad  was just crazy and mean. But he said the same shit to me. Just get away. You can do it.


----------



## thebrick (Jul 3, 2015)

BigBob is right. Do whatever it takes to get away. It might be hard at first but you will sleep with peace of mind. You can't help someone down in a deep hole like that if they like it down in that hole. They will just try to pull you in. 

I have a very good friend that rose above an abusive alcoholic father. Now he is a grown man with a great life and a family. He rose above it. Visualize where you want to be and do it. We're here to support you.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks guys you all are really great help. And I really do appreciate it.


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 3, 2015)

Well its just you that you have to look out for? not being a dick but at age 23 I was into my first divorce with 3 kids . If you only have you to look out for yourself than you are sitting in a great position. Not even gonna gyp you out of one lifes greatest gifts learning and figuring it out. Go towards goodness and success and leave that sinking ship. How you do that is up to you. I highly recommend staying away from the "system". There is a whole big wide world out there.
Go check it out.. T


----------



## Ruger72 (Jul 11, 2015)

Get a job you can keep, get a small camper and rent a lot for a 100 bucks a month with sewer and power. Save up for a cheap car, eat pb&j and all the protein you can. Park a grill outside your pad and bs with your neighbors on the weekend. They may be of a stained pedigree but you will see their blood is as red as yours, and they are clawing for an existence in this world just as any rich man.  Take up fishing for a hobby, it's cheap and nutritious. Potatoes, rice, beans are cheap in bulk. When the bank gets fatter from your 10+dollar/hr job, save that cash. Hobbies that require time and effort are usually cheap and fun. When driving down the road in your 20 year old paid for car, look over at the prick in the Bimmer next to you at the light. Smile and realize both of you have about the same amount of cash in the bank regardless of their pay.
At this point you are mobile, able to pick up roots and go to any job you want.

I come from shit, I have been there. Before you know it you are in a position in life that speaks for itself, and does not require the old-man's approval. 
Stand up, be your own man and be free to win or lose, it is on your shoulders and that is a great feeling. I've been on my own since 15 and I never looked back.  (And I sure as hell don't have to live cheap now, but I prefer to.) Good Luck.


----------



## bbecker227 (Jul 11, 2015)

by any chance if you live in the chicago area ....id love to have a talk with your so called sperm donor father and beat the fuck out of him for you so you dont need to get your hands dirty or any trouble ....keep your head up kid ....just do you and be happy


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 11, 2015)

Your dad is obviously hurting and taking it out on you. My advice get as much distance between yourself and him as possible, get a job if you don't already have one, any job for now, and move out. Take some time and write down what he does and why it hurts you so much, either keep it or send it to him. So people will never change but your love for your family or anyone for that matter cannot bring you down, life is supposed to happy. I had to cut ties with most of my family, doesn't mean I don't love them, just couldn't let them bring me down anymore.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jul 11, 2015)

can you enlist in the Marines? or other armed services?  If so,,,,say bu-bye.  you can go in as an officer with college


----------

